# Snowmageddon



## Boatboy24 (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, they are now calling for 20-30 inches here in the DC suburbs. This may very well break the all time record for snowfall in the district. We shall see. I'll post up some pics here, just for fun. Fortunately, the previous owners of our house had a snowblower that they shared with the neighbors in the cul-de-sac. They left that behind with another neighbor, so that will help. The hard part is going to be keeping the grill area (and a path to it) clear. I don't know why, but I just love cooking outside in these big storms.


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 22, 2016)

Good luck!
Here in Westchester county NY forecast is 4-8". To me that is a nuisance it's the weekend go big or go home.

Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 22, 2016)

Its official @Boatboy24 is........









Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know why, but I just love cooking outside in these big storms.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 22, 2016)

We're just north of you, Jim. Forecast is 12-18" for us. Ready to go (snowblower, generator, extra gas and basement full of wine). Skipping the French toast this time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 22, 2016)

No milk, bread or toilet paper to be found around here (apparently, studies have shown that people poop A LOT when it snows). Half the gas stations are out of gas too.


----------



## Floandgary (Jan 22, 2016)

Regardless of all the HYPE/MELODRAMA, it will have NO affect on my wine or my ability to drink it!


----------



## richmke (Jan 22, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Fortunately, the previous owners of our house had a snowblower that they shared with the neighbors in the cul-de-sac.



I have 2 snowblowers that were given me. One that barely made it through 8" of snow (and is worthless for the pile pushed up by the snow plow), and one that doesn't even work until you have at least 4" of snow. I tried the small one with the 8" of snow because the forecast was for only 2", I did not get the big one ready, and woke up to the 8" (they missed the forecast big time). I decided to see what it could do.

Since you live in the DC area, I'm guessing you have a snowblower that is ok for up to 4" of snow. 

My suggestion to you is to:
1) Get a lot of gas (and oil if it is a 2 stroke); and
2) Plow every hour or two; or just keep going around the cul-de-sac - again and again.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks like it will not reach here to North Central PA. Good thing for me... though I have my snowblower ready to go I don't think I'd be able to manage it with the stitches in my hand (stitches come out next week).

Thing is I've been looking forward to my first decent snowfall since moving to PA last July. My CT driveway was nearly 700' and with a _very steep_ climb from the road for the first 100' or so and a large apron in front of the garage. Here in PA I have a flat driveway of only about 300' and not much of an apron.

Good luck to all! Play it safe!


----------



## GreginND (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes, the forecast looks ominous.


----------



## heatherd (Jan 22, 2016)

We are supposed to get 10-20" - we shall see. I have plenty of wine. My hubby went to the store and bought extra milk. My only real concern would be losing power, but we can take my 4WD to a friend's house if needed.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 22, 2016)

They just upped Adams County to 15-20", 2 ft south of Rt 30. Luckily I'm 15 minutes north of Rt. 30, still about a foot more than I'd prefer.

Have beer and champagne on tap and plenty of wine. Just need someone to help me drink it and shovel my driveway 10 times...

Bought 5 lbs of ground chuck so I can do a meatloaf on the grill if the power fails, though that sounds like fun even if it doesn't fail.

Edit: Found out I'll be without a wife and oldest son at home this weekend. They are scheduled to work both Saturday and Sunday 1st shift so they are driving up tonight and staying for the duration. Her work (healthcare) usually gets call offs during an event like this so they'll be able to use her to fill in for MIA workers. The pay will be good but I'll miss my favorite bed warmer...


----------



## JohnT (Jan 22, 2016)

We are expecting around 6 to 10 inches here. Not too bad. 

The big concern is the 50mph wind gusts that they are predicting. This will knock out power for quite a few of us. 

With my heat driven by an electric water pump, and water driven by an electric well pump, losing power for an extended time is worrisome at best. 

I just guess that I will have to fill a couple of primaries with water, build a fire in the fireplace, collect up as many quilts as I can, and share some body heat with the Mrs..... 

Oh, yeah, then there is that other method of keeping warm, ADULT BEVERAGES!!!! .....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 22, 2016)

We are underway here. This was after only 20 minutes. Rate of snowfall is increasing rapidly.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 22, 2016)

All those inside options are sounding better and better. I sat in a duck blind this morning from 6 AM til noon, 30 mph wind blowing snow all up in my grill, for 4 ducks. Got back to the camp and my 9 yo son says, that was fun, what time are we going back out for the afternoon hunt? 

I'm sitting here in my recliner, nice n warm, satellite TV, eying up bottles of Eclipse Pinot and a Sonoma Valley Merlot, hoping he doesn't wake up from his nap til dark. Does that make me a crappy Dad?


----------



## richmke (Jan 22, 2016)

Double post


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 22, 2016)

Wait so its sticking in the street and melting in the yard? Thats backwards!



Boatboy24 said:


> We are underway here. This was after only 20 minutes. Rate of snowfall is increasing rapidly.


----------



## Sage (Jan 22, 2016)

When it starts looking like this, you've actually got snow


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 22, 2016)

We're up to 4-5 inches now and its starting to come down a little heavier. My neighbor broke out his 4-wheeler and we hooked one of the sleds up to it. Had a blast! 

@ibglowin: had only enough to cover the street, but the blades of grass were still higher at that point.


----------



## bakervinyard (Jan 22, 2016)

Jim, Thanks for taking the hit for us up in Boston. We're expecting a heavy coating of a dusting. Only problem is I need to drive to the Cape on Monday to get a couple rooms measured for rugs. Expecting 6-10 inches there. Can't win all the time. Bakervinyard


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2016)

As now was suppose to start here around 7 BUT started at 5! We r on the line if either 1 - 3 inches or 3 - 6 inches. Guess we will know tomorrow. Either way we r home and watching The Martian and having a glass of 2013 Malbec


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 22, 2016)

bakervinyard said:


> Jim, Thanks for taking the hit for us up in Boston. We're expecting a heavy coating of a dusting. Only problem is I need to drive to the Cape on Monday to get a couple rooms measured for rugs. Expecting 6-10 inches there. Can't win all the time. Bakervinyard



You guys stole all our snow last year. Every storm left us with 1-3 inches and buried you guys. I'll take this one for the team. 

Round 2 of shoveling is done, assisted by neighbor with snowblower. 

We have floor-ceiling windows along much of the back of the house. And much of that is bordered by the deck. So I only have a few inches of clearance back there. Been out sweeping the deck off non-stop to keep the snow from piling up over the window sills. That and keeping the grill area clear.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 23, 2016)

Went out the front door on the porch to feed the cat, up to my ankles. So I got the old measuring stick out and had 14". Can only imaging what BB has down south this morning!

Glad my wife and son went up to work last night. Plow just went through and wasn't moving real quick.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

Haven't seen a snowfall total yet, but I think we are approaching two feet.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's another shot.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 23, 2016)

We're at a foot this morning. Will finish between 2 and 3 feet sometime Sunday morning. Getting myself mentally prepared to go plow us out.


----------



## Bent-Brewer (Jan 23, 2016)

Maybe I'm just a little used to these conditions from living in the snow belt in northeast Ohio... But we got just over 2 feet of snow in about 12 hours on the 19th.

Either way, do your best to stay off the roads, try to keep pathways clear, and have a nice glass of wine in front of a fire. Especially the roads part.


----------



## japaisley1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, the storm is missing us here in New Brunswick. However, we are used to getting a lot of snow. And, really, I would have loved to get it! We could really use a big dump of it for snowmobiling. We only have about 6 inches on the ground. At this time last year we had a good 2 feet. Around here, you have to really embrace the snow and winter, or else you are miserable.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

I love the stuff. I just hate shoveling it.

Another 12 hours or so of snowfall to go.


----------



## Arne (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Jim, Where is that grill at?? Good luck getting everything cleaned up. They are showing it on tv this morning. That same storm left us with a couple of inches, but that was a couple of days ago. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

It's getting really bad now...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

Arne said:


> Hey Jim, Where is that grill at?? Good luck getting everything cleaned up. They are showing it on tv this morning. That same storm left us with a couple of inches, but that was a couple of days ago. Arne.



Believe it or not, this was al clear when I went to bed last night. I hate to admit it, but tonight's tandoori chicken may be postponed to tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 23, 2016)

At 16 inches and trying to avoid shoveling. Opened the garage door, that way didn't look good, so I opened the side door, not real inviting either. There is about an 8-12 inch drop off that opening. Need to get the heat pump cleared out or I'll have a big ice pop before too long. Guess I gotta get on the boots and go start working. Have to get that grill cleaned off by lunch time.

Also noticed they upped the total for just east of rte 15 and south of the turnpike in Adams County to 2-3 ft. I'd be ecstatic if it slowed down and stopped in the next hour, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen.

At least my youngest daughter is feeling better after some decongestant, she's lobbying to come out and help me shovel.

PS. Jim, you've gotta get that grill closer to the house!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2016)

Arne said:


> Hey Jim, Where is that grill at?? Good luck getting everything cleaned up. They are showing it on tv this morning. That same storm left us with a couple of inches, but that was a couple of days ago. Arne.


 

This isn't his grill but this should give you an idea of what his likely looks like. This was from here 2 years ago today.

Edit: I was too slow posting it, Boatboy got his in there while I was putting the post together. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2016)

Rich that is how mine looked like yesterday before I knocked it all off. We got bombarded earlier this week but we are completely missing this storm.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

Time to shovel around the windows again...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2016)

Shovel strategically!


----------



## AZMDTed (Jan 23, 2016)

Hard to say how much I have here just west of Baltimore. About 14 inches in most places with 3 foot drifts. The wind is blowing it around so much I can't say how much has fallen. Time to get my new Troybilt 3090 working. Not looking forward to opening the garage door in the face of the wind, will probably have a 3 foot snowdrift blow in. After that it will be racking time for my WE Eclipse Pinot Noir.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow. Just saw on the news that we've had 6 inches in the last 2 hours! And the system is strengthening.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 23, 2016)

We had thundersnow around 6 this morning. 

First lap around with the snow blowers complete. 14-18" gone. There is already a couple inches of accumulation in just the last hour. 

You folks in DC - good luck and be careful. 

Brewing some coffee and searching for the aleve. It's gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## Floandgary (Jan 23, 2016)

Julie said:


> As now was suppose to start here around 7 BUT started at 5! We r on the line if either 1 - 3 inches or 3 - 6 inches. Guess we will know tomorrow. Either way we r home and watching The Martian and having a glass of 2013 Malbec



Mind over matter ,,, I don't mind and it don't matter!!! 
Good movie and your 2013 Malbec was delicious Julie


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 23, 2016)

Runningwolf said:


> Shovel strategically!



I'd "like" that 10 times if I could!


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2016)

My daughter lives in Carlisle and they got 19" last night and expected to get up to another 2 feet.


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> Mind over matter ,,, I don't mind and it don't matter!!!
> Good movie and your 2013 Malbec was delicious Julie



And I only have two bottles left!


----------



## AZMDTed (Jan 23, 2016)

22 inches so far here in west Baltimore, snowing and blowing very hard. If anyone wants a new snow blower I give my troybilt XP3090 5 stars. Ate through this stuff like a knife thru cool butter. It's dry fluffy snow, but still the blower is a snow throwing monster. However, I'm ready for it to stop now


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

AZMDTed said:


> However, I'm ready for it to stop now



NBC in DC just said we have another 5-8 inches coming here in the NW DC suburbs. I just got a path to the grill cleared!!!


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> NBC in DC just said we have another 5-8 inches coming here in the NW DC suburbs. I just got a path to the grill cleared!!!



Hurry up and get something grilled before any more snow comes!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2016)

Kids just went next door to eat pizza and watch Harry Potter. I just finished lunch and have a soccer match on. I think I'm going to have a glass of Zinfandel and drift off...


----------



## Johnd (Jan 23, 2016)

So we made the afternoon hunt yesterday, still snowing, windy and cold, and I avoided the crappy dad designation. Reward? My son shot his very first Mallard drake this morning, after hunting like a champ in dreadful conditions. Happiest kid on earth, sleeping it off now.


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 23, 2016)

Crap! Snowblower just gave up, motor runs transmission sticks. Had to go old school
Stevr


----------



## Arne (Jan 24, 2016)

From out here where the wind blows all the time, let it finish snowing, then move your snow. Otherwise strong winds will just drift the snow back where you have moved it from and you will just have to move it again. Been there, done that. Feel sorry for you folks going thru this. The work really starts when you have to dig out. Next worse thing is people have to move around before things are cleared out. Accidents and folks in the way of workers trying to get the snow cleared. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 24, 2016)

The good thing is it is happening mostly on the weekend when the largest percentage of people do no have to commute to work. Stay home if you can and let the street workers do their job.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2016)

30 inches! Wow! At least the sun is out.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow! Glad we only have around 24", I think. Wind kicked up so much I wouldn't know where to measure it and get an accurate measurement. Doesn't matter much, my arms will hurt whether it's 16-24-30 inches by the time I get to the bottom of the driveway. Got about 6 hours to accomplish that, I'll get started once I find my sunglasses.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> I'll get started once I find my sunglasses.



Definitely need those today!


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 24, 2016)

In the beginning, there was snow. That pile at the bottom of the driveway is what worried me. Second image, success! Has since been improved, but enough for a car to fit and not have to park in the street. Shout out to my daughter to give me several hours of assistance. I was about to take the day off tomorrow (kids have off) but her help changed my attitude to a "can do" one. 

Changed socks and drying inside of boots. After a quick look at the game I'll head back out and see if I can't get it wide enough that I can drive to work tomorrow (and not have to get up at 4 am so I can go in with my wife).


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 24, 2016)

That is a LOT of white stuff!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> In the beginning, there was snow. That pile at the bottom of the driveway is what worried me. Second image, success! Has since been improved, but enough for a car to fit and not have to park in the street. Shout out to my daughter to give me several hours of assistance. I was about to take the day off tomorrow (kids have off) but her help changed my attitude to a "can do" one.
> 
> Changed socks and drying inside of boots. After a quick look at the game I'll head back out and see if I can't get it wide enough that I can drive to work tomorrow (and not have to get up at 4 am so I can go in with my wife).



Dude! Living in PA and having a driveway that long, you need a snowblower! 

Thanks to some help from a neighbor with a snowblower, my drive and front walk are done. But this much snow was tough even with that - still had to shovel a ton. Those neighbors with snowblowers have cleared a series of paths within the cul-de-sac and the rest of the neighborhood to help the kids get around. Its hilarious. All you see is a bunch of heads bobbing around out there. If they were covered, it'd be like a human habitrail system out there.


----------



## richmke (Jan 24, 2016)

Post picks after the plows come through. I suspect a huge pile at the end of your driveway.


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Dude! Living in PA and having a driveway that long, you need a snowblower! ........



No you need a quad or side by side with a plow!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 24, 2016)

This was left at the house by the prior owner (who was supposed to leave the washer and dryer, but didn't). It. Is. Awesome. 




This and my little toro really got the job done this weekend.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 24, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Dude! Living in PA and having a driveway that long, you need a snowblower!



My next door neighbor who usually helps, at least with the pile the snow plows create at the end of the driveway, never did maintenance on his blower so it was out of commission. The others in the neighborhood (one had a full sized backhoe) aren't wine drinkers.

That leads me to a question, how many bottles should I give out if someone does offer to help me. Is it by square foot or the time it takes? I was going to give a bottle per 50' of driveway, plus one as a tip, so four bottles total. Plus all of the beer and champagne they could drink while doing the driveway that I had on tap. Hence the payment by footage and not time.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 24, 2016)

I heard you guys got quite a bit of snow this weekend.......


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I heard you guys got quite a bit of snow this weekend.......



Yep, it was like that all up and down the east coast.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 25, 2016)

There was this little band of red on the weather chart showing the most intense section of the storm. If you looked closely, you just may have seen my house smack dab in the middle of that red-zone. 6 to 10 inches my aunt fanny! We ended up with over 30 inches!

Had a guy come with his snow blower. He handled the machine, while I shoveled. Paid him in cash, but tipped him in wine. 

So, I took stock this morning.. 

Number of inches of snow: 30+
Number of bottles of wine consumed: 6 
Logs burned in the fire place: 15
Hours spent watching the storm on TV: 14
Texts send among myself and my family: like a gah-jillion!
Number of references to the move "the shining": 12
Hours spent shoveling before realizing that I was getting too old for this: 0.025.

Here are some photos.


----------



## Arne (Jan 25, 2016)

Make sure to keep us informed when that stuff starts melting. Looks like you are going to have another mess then. 
I have a 4 wheel drive 4 wheeler with a blade. If you have some place to shove the stuff and can get one path thru you can push most all that out of the way. Might not be able to move a big path with any one push but it will keep chipping away til you are thru. Only time I ever had a problem with it, the ground was not frozen and we got a few inches of rain before 10 inches of snow or so. Any time i got off the hard surface there would be 4 holes in the yard where the wheels dug in and stopped pushing. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Jan 25, 2016)

My daughter ended up with around 36" in Carlisle


----------



## richmke (Jan 25, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> it'd be like a human habitrail system out there.



A few years ago, I was in Valdez, AK for a day during winter. It was like driving through a maze. They get 300+ inches of snow in an average year, and it was piled up 10+ feet high on the sides of the road.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 25, 2016)

Plow came. I have mixed emotions about that. Another day of manual labor.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 25, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Plow came. I have mixed emotions about that. Another day of manual labor.



Nice Jim. I'll be curious what our driveway entrance looks like when my wife and I get home. Got a call from the oldest boy saying the youngest wasn't doing his share of shoveling. I reminded him that he's 17 and about 165 lbs, the youngest is 10 and maybe 95 lbs when wet. I also reminded him that the internet gets switched off until it gets done.

NOAA has York Springs "official" total at 34.9 inches. Think they were a little high on that one. Means the wind on Saturday night moved a foot of snow from the top of the driveway to the bottom.

PS. At least you can still see your mailbox!


----------



## richmke (Jan 25, 2016)

I think the pic was Photoshopped. There is no snow on the roofs of the houses.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 25, 2016)

Freedom!!!! Tandoori chicken tonight!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm out!!!! Back at work. But even main roads and highways were still missing lanes here and there. Any intersection/merge is treacherous - you can't see around corners.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome to our world! All of us living in snowy northern climates are used to dealing with those things most years. So far here has been quite easy. The largest storm we have had was about 6 inches. Today it was up around 40 again with freezing rain (the ground is frozen so the rain freezes on).


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 27, 2016)

This is what we got in NE Florida. Most roads were finally open Wednesday.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 29, 2016)

Did you guys see this time lapse video!

https://www.facebook.com/abcnews/videos/10154068563763812/


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 29, 2016)

Saw that. It really gives you a good idea of just how much snow fell during the day on Saturday alone. As much as we got overnight on Friday, it paled to what came down Saturday.


----------



## roger80465 (Jan 29, 2016)

I grew up in SW Michigan and I recall several snowstorms like that one. We just passed the anniversary of the 1978 blizzard that was comparable in size. I had to shovel off my roof to ensure it didn't collapse. Unfortunately, some of the snow on the west side of the roof landed on my deck - which then collapsed. That was a really bad day.


----------

